# Unusual Aquarium Design



## redclove

I keep seeing novel ideas pop up for aquarium design, thought it would be a good thread topic. feel free to post links to interesting (good or bad) tank designs or concepts. there are lots out there..

I'll start with this, all-around viewable "Spacearium":

http://www.spacearium.net/


----------



## Katalyst

Its a beautiful set up but it doesn't seem like there's a lot of turning room for the fish. Perhaps its just the angle of the photograph. My pearl danios would have a ball in there!


----------



## redclove

yeah I agree, although it looks like its a bow so its got more space in the center area..


----------



## Riceburner

it varies from 12-14" deep at the centre depending on the model.


----------



## Chris S

Wilson, you should check out that site and become one of the professional installers! They probably pay well


----------



## redclove

*Infinity Aquarium*

This one, "Infinity Aquarium" while cool looking, very impractical on many levels..
Would be impossible to clean or plant, but I do like the concept of convincing the fish there is a lot more space to explore than there actually is..

http://www.yankodesign.com/index.php/2008/05/05/infinitely-fishy-design/


----------



## Tabatha

Did you see on toronto.kijiji.com that the downtown Sony store is selling their sw octagon!


----------



## redclove

Tabatha said:


> Did you see on toronto.kijiji.com that the downtown Sony store is selling their sw octagon!


got a link?


----------



## Tabatha

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...e-display-aquarium-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ57295189

Interested???


----------



## redclove

looks freshwater...to expensive for me..If I was in the market to put that much $ into a tank it wouldn't look like that


----------



## redclove

*Fish Bridge*

weird..the "Fish Bridge", connecting two tanks across a room.

http://thecontaminated.com/pipeline-fish-tank/


----------



## redclove




----------



## Tabatha

I WANT THAT!!!


----------



## redclove

I imagine it would be rad because if is all one connection you would get different fish coming by to visit throughout the day. maybe even some schooling action. or some fish may choose territories too near your desk, as 'neighbors'.


----------



## redclove

*Moody Aquarium Washbasin*

only $4900 !

http://www.engadget.com/2004/08/20/the-moody-aquarium-washbasin/


----------



## wtac

Chris S said:


> Wilson, you should check out that site and become one of the professional installers! They probably pay well


I've had the "pleasure" of revamping a few of those systems. Not my cup of tea...LOL!


----------



## Cory

I saw a glass coffee table that was a fish tank for sale when I lived in London, it was pretty neat. The problem with most of these new and interesting tanks is that they aren't very practical. Even the first one posted would be a hassle to do maintenance on and IMO they don't look that great either lol. I really like the one with the bridge though and the one on the office desk is pretty cool too, I think someone who works there posted it on monsterfishkeepers a while back. I also saw this recently which is very cool.


----------



## redclove

*Tank This*

tired of your car?










car aquarium videos

no need for a landline anymore?


----------



## Tabatha

​


----------



## Mr Fishies

​http://www.octopusstudios.com/aquagallery.htm


----------



## planter

OK... how do you change the water or vac the gravel on that last one... God help you if a fish dies in one of the botton sphere's or you need to remove one.


----------



## Chris S

redclove said:


> weird..the "Fish Bridge", connecting two tanks across a room.
> 
> http://thecontaminated.com/pipeline-fish-tank/


Imagine forgetting to top off your tank from evaporation? Once the water goes below that bridge line, the whole thing would dump into one of the tanks!


----------



## Chris S

wtac said:


> I've had the "pleasure" of revamping a few of those systems. Not my cup of tea...LOL!


I can only imagine


----------

